

Super Normal – Innovation often starts with the ordinary. - imq
https://medium.com/startup-notes/c1d22838572a

======
imq
This is a refreshing reminder. People seemed to be obsessed with creating new
customer experiences based on phantom demand. This maybe worked 5-10 years ago
but the regular 'customer' is inundated with new products to make their lives
easier. With this, some great products get lost in the mix of masses of
products that provide little value. I think the general public are getting
exhausted from the sheer quantity of new things.

